# Anyone know what day today is?



## derekleffew (Nov 11, 2011)

1. Veterans Day formerly Armistice Day. (Modern usage has eliminated the apostrophe, to lessen/remove confusion/distinction between Veteran's and Veterans'--just like gaffers tape, and Caesars Palace.)

2. The anniversary of the birth of the creator of The Gafftaper Method.

3. 11.11.11 = 63 base-2, provided my dipswitch calculator is correct and 1 (not zero) is the first valid address.

4. The day that ControlBooth attained over 15,000 [Fifteen Thousand and no/100] members!


Thus,
*Thank you.
Happy Birthday!
Yippee, 63!
Welcome 15,000!*
​
As applicable. Mileage may vary. Not available in all states. Kids, get your parents' permission before calling.

EDIT: Also, http://paradigmsearch.hubpages.com/...r-11-2011-And-a-Metaphysics-Experiment-111111


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 11, 2011)

It's also Remembrance Day in many parts of the world so please observe 2 minutes of silence at 11:00am.


----------



## MPowers (Nov 11, 2011)

The 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month 1918. The time when the fighting ended. The "Official" end to WWI came when the Treaty of Versailles was signed on June 28, 1919.

To All who have served, Thank You! To my brothers and sisters in arms, Semper Fi and Welcome Home.

For more history 
http://www1.va.gov/opa/vetsday/vetdayhistory.asp


----------



## FACTplayers (Nov 11, 2011)

It's also friday!


----------



## chausman (Nov 11, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> It's also friday!


 
Not just a day off, but a day of remembrance for those who have fought for us.


----------



## museav (Nov 11, 2011)

Veterans Day (our heartfelt thanks to all who do and have served) and Nigel Tufnel Day! "The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and..."


----------



## ScottT (Nov 11, 2011)

November / eleven / two thousand & eleven

Did I write that correctly?


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its also Arcane Mage day.... #nerdjokes4tw


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Veteran's Day*

While some may be celebrating 11/11/11 as heavy metal day (thanks to Spinal Tap), I would like to thank our veterans for their service. I also pray that some day we no longer need your service, but then I live in a happy world.

So thank you MPowers and others for the sacrifices that you have made.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 11, 2011)

ScottT said:


> November / eleven / two thousand & eleven
> Did I write that correctly?


Almost! There's no "&". Earlier this century it was "twenty oh one" or "two thousand and one--'a space odyssey'". From here on out it's "twenty eleven" and so on. To see (technically hear) what sounds more properer, just substitute 19 for 20 and follow the same rulz we used a hunnert years ago. "Nineteen hundred and eleven" sounds peculiar, no? Although it may be acceptable if used for colorful effect, similar to "Four score and seven years ago." (I tried to tell Mr. Lincoln, "no one uses 'score' for twenty anymore," but he was one, the only one?, of the intelligent Republicans; thought he knew better. And to think he presented that speech without a teleprompter. close parenthesis

Personally, I'm bummed that "graduate of Gary Conservatory, Gold-Medal Class of twenty aught five" never caught on, but it's too late for that now.
Also November eleven comma space 2011 or November eleven*th* nocomma space 2011 end of sentence period.

new parahraph
Oh, wait; I'm done.


----------



## ScottT (Nov 11, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Almost! There's no "&". Earlier this century it was "twenty oh one" or "two thousand and one--'a space odyssey'". From here on out it's "twenty eleven" and so on. To see (technically hear) what sounds more properer, just substitute 19 for 20 and follow the same rulz we used a hunnert years ago. "Nineteen hundred and eleven" sounds peculiar, no? Although it may be acceptable if used for colorful effect, similar to "Four score and seven years ago." (I tried to tell Mr. Lincoln, "no one uses 'score' for twenty anymore," but he was one, the only one?, of the intelligent Republicans; thought he knew better. And to think he presented that speech without a teleprompter.



Lemme try again...

November / 102 / 100 score and 11 year ?


----------



## stefani88 (Dec 27, 2011)

MPowers said:


> The 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month 1918. The time when the fighting ended. The "Official" end to WWI came when the Treaty of Versailles was signed on June 28, 1919.
> 
> To All who have served, Thank You! To my brothers and sisters in arms, Semper Fi and Welcome Home.
> 
> ...


 

Such a very amazing link!
__________________
Watch War Horse Online Free <--SPAM LINK REMOVED.


----------

